# A master at work



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 24, 2019)

One of the great artists of the last century captured here on film. Its humbling to watch this gentleman at work.


----------



## RodISHI (Sep 7, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> One of the great artists of the last century captured here on film. Its humbling to watch this gentleman at work.


Do you paint Tommy?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 8, 2019)

RodISHI said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > One of the great artists of the last century captured here on film. Its humbling to watch this gentleman at work.
> ...


Sadly not. Do you ?


----------



## xband (Sep 8, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Recently, one more Mona Lisa has been found, which one is the original? Leonardo de Vinci was a prolific painter.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 8, 2019)

xband said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


Maybe they are both originals ?


----------



## xband (Sep 8, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



True, but one had to come first. Use Carbon 14 dating.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 8, 2019)

xband said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > xband said:
> ...


https://edition.cnn.com/style/article/isleworth-mona-lisa/index.html

Fascinating story. 

I would let it go. We dont need to solve every mystery. Leave something to the imagination.


----------



## hjmick (Sep 8, 2019)

A master at work:



LOL


----------



## RodISHI (Sep 8, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


I haven't oil painted for years. Too many dogs and no dedicated Art studio for oil painting plus I just didn't have the time for many years while raising children and maintaining a fairly large business. Perhaps after Rod gets my shop done I will paint a bunch of empty canvases that have been around for years. I do still sculpt and do a few things in acrylics from time to time. I quenched my artistic nature by painting windows for holidays for years but health prevented that for some years. I'm hoping I can do that this year health permitting, We'll see when the holidays roll around.


----------



## RodISHI (Sep 8, 2019)

If we were farther south I'd like to try more cement sculpting where I didn't have to worry about paying a huge electric bill for the kiln, I could really get into this type work. I have done a few things but it gets way too cold here to invest too much time in outside projects.


----------

